# Carbon Bike Wanted



## Wetdog (7 Jun 2016)

Removed


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Might want to add your budget, any colour or brand preferences etc

Also if on the larger size, bear in mind some manufacturers do have suggested max rider weights, like felt say 17 stone I think. Same for wheels, although they are a guide (like 82kg or so for fulcrums)

How much is the right sized Dolan new?


----------



## Wetdog (7 Jun 2016)

I'm pretty open Vickster, I must say I do have a liking for Dolan, Spesh, and that's about it. All the others will be analysed as they, if they, get offered. By budget is about £700, though I would appreciate a bargain.

Mick


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Jun 2016)

£50 more than you wanted to spend but you won't get better value for money. Different colours available.
Always better to try before you buy, Planet X have their showroom in Sheffield.
0% interest free credit also available.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPRIV22/planet-x-pro-carbon-sram-rival-11-road-bike


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

I'd be wary of bargain carbon bikes

spesh tend to be underspecced for fhe money, they are v common though which might make one easier to find

£700 isn't far off new money. Indeed halfords had one on sale at the weekend which would have been around £600 for British cycling members

Would save £75 if spend £35 on membership http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/13-intuition-alpha-road-bike-2015 Although a 54cm would be too small possibly 
Or the PX ^^

Why does it have to be carbon?


----------



## Firestorm (7 Jun 2016)

I think the back page of last weeks CW had a Merlin ad for KTMs in a sale.

Edit, I think they still came in over a grand though


----------



## Wetdog (7 Jun 2016)

I just fancy one


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

Wetdog said:


> I just fancy one


I guess that's an OK reason


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s6p5512/CUBE-AGREE-GTC-2014

One or other of the available sizes should fit, check with Pauls as Cube seem to come up smaller

Or if this is the right size, and you can push your budget...
http://www.dolan-bikes.com/deals/bi...carbon-road-bike-shimano-105-code-bik130.html


----------



## Cyclone1 (7 Jun 2016)

Mick,

Pick up the phone and talk to the guys at Dolan. That deal they offered on a new bike is a good one, be cheeky and try another £50 off.

Go for it....


----------



## Wetdog (7 Jun 2016)

@vickster - they are £800 new


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2016)

£850 with 105, but fair enough, I'd not looked. If that's the case, offer £700 for the ex display one

£100 more than budget, just get one...stop beer and takeaways and you'll soon save that and lose weight


----------



## Wetdog (7 Jun 2016)

I'm going to.
Thank you for the advice and stuff it is appreciated.


----------



## Cyclone1 (7 Jun 2016)

Check out the review of the L'Etape in Bike Etc this month - it got a great review specified up at £2k against two other bikes


----------

